# Smith and Wesson - No More.



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Read and article today that detailed Smith and Wesson's decision to change the name of their company to American Outdoor Brands. The company says the renaming will not affect the gun line which will remain known as Smith and Wesson.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Dumb


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Not sure it's a dumb move. Consider who may get elected into office. One of the candidates is all for suing the gun makers for any senseless shooting involving that companies gun. Better to diversify your money at that point.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The holding company that now owns S&W is voting in December to change their name. The ownership of S&W
has changed several times over the years. The Smith & Wesson division will stay S&W. I don't know what other
companies this outfit owns, but they will keep their respective names, too. This is being done fore a reason, you
can bet it's some kind of corporate maneuver, having to do with bottom line. This rumor has been spreading 
around by people not reading whole article, or knowing nothing about history of S&W company.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Drm50 said:


> The holding company that now owns S&W is voting in December to change their name. The ownership of S&W
> has changed several times over the years. The Smith & Wesson division will stay S&W. I don't know what other
> companies this outfit owns, but they will keep their respective names, too. This is being done fore a reason, you
> can bet it's some kind of corporate maneuver, having to do with bottom line. This rumor has been spreading
> around by people not reading whole article, or knowing nothing about history of S&W company.


You are correct that the holding company is changing from Smith and Wesson to the American Outdoor brands. The reasons given were as touched on by bobk and others is the current climate of gun control and the fact that the company has diversified in the last few years to like many corporate holding companies. These types of move protect them somewhat from litigation against the individual component companies, which unfortunately may become a bigger problem in the future. Sorry if I gave the impression that the brand name was changing, I thought I covered that pretty well in the last sentence.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I may be wrong , but I don't think there is a "holding company" unless they are creating one by changing the name. They are just simply changing their name as I understand it.

"*The gun maker is changing its company name to American Outdoors Brand after 164 years of business, according to an SEC filing* released Monday."

http://sellingthesecondamendment.com/smith-wesson-becoming-american-outdoors-brand/


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

HillHysteria. Reason to jack up your ammo an gun prices another 30% eh? Can't wait!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

My understanding was to represent the multitude of other companies they own. All have something to do with outdoors. check out http://vistaoutdoor.com/ This is what S&W are thinking..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Smith & Wesson as a gun company has been in bussiness for 164 years. S&W has been owned by several other Corporations and holding companies. It is the holding company changing its name for liability reasons.
Smith and Wesson will retain its name as far as gun production. This whole deal is not news, to people who
follow S&W guns. May be confusing to others, maybe the person who wrote the article.


----------

